# Can anyone ID this blade?



## Byron Long (Sep 21, 2020)

Can anyone ID this blade? It has no. 301 218 M1 Stamped in it. Holes are square. It had traces of blue paint.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Byron, welcome to the forum.

Looks like a plow moldboard. Traces of blue paint maybe Ford.


----------



## Byron Long (Sep 21, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Hi Byron, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Looks like a plow moldboard. Traces of blue paint maybe Ford.


Thanks, was hoping to identify and see if anyone maybe needs it. I don't. I don't plow with my 61' B275, just cut grass and use blade occassionally. Guess I could use as a wall hanger.


----------

